# .223 for 223Lbs



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So to encourage me to loose weight my wife said she would buy me an AR if I get down to 223Lbs. That's 65Lbs for me. Of course I told her it might be less work to just gain weight and get one in 556


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well just gain around 30 and get an AR10 in .308 so then everyone is happy!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Or just 20. Math is tricky this late at night!!


----------



## Stayinalive (Mar 20, 2012)

If The big one happens we will all loose some weight... Just sayin, you owe it to yourself so go for the .223.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Dont feel bad. With my desk job and frequent office lunches I've become a bit of a porker myself.

I still manage to run and lift weights 4-5 times aweek so I guess I am in better shape than I look but still.

In January I ate nothing for 9 days and lost 11 lbs (tho 2-4 of those were likely water weight)

I couldnt keep it off because my plantar fascitis acted up right then and I had t stop runnnig for a couple of months.

A lady in my office was becoming a diabetic but she lost 38 lbs and now she is not.

Wishing you much success!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

More power to ya! Make sure and get a nice one after that much effort!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I would have to gain both weight and a wife to get a deal like that! :laugh:


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

*You can do it*

Just like getting prepared do a little at a time and over time it will make a differance. Good luck:2thumb:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Well just gain around 30 and get an AR10 in .308 so then everyone is happy!


Funny thought but I was at about 315 this time last year and I aint going back there.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sometimes when I am working out or passing on a sweet treat; I imagine a post SHTF world where all the skinny people have died off and the fat people are doing well. Afterall they are already carry months worth of food and energy storage, they are already insulted against cold weather, they are less likely to die from a stab wound or GSW, they are probably seen as less threatening, etc., etc. So I think you're taking your chances here biobacon. 

Of course I am kidding. Good luck on your journey. Remember this quote from a famous Jedi master "Do. Or do not. There is no try" -Yoda.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Sometimes when I am working out or passing on a sweet treat; I imagine a post SHTF world where all the skinny people have died off and the fat people are doing well. Afterall they are already carry months worth of food and energy storage, they are already insulted against cold weather, they are less likely to die from a stab wound or GSW, they are probably seen as less threatening, etc., etc. So I think you're taking your chances here biobacon.
> 
> Of course I am kidding. Good luck on your journey. Remember this quote from a famous Jedi master "Do. Or do not. There is no try" -Yoda.


Yoda may have said it first but I prefer this version


----------

